# HEROÍNA: Ursula Haverbeck (92), la anciana que entró en prisión por negar el "Holocausto", volverá a la cárcel por negarlo otra vez



## El Gran Cid (6 Dic 2020)

*Unos meses después de su salida de prisión, Ursula Haverbeck tiene que comenzar otra sentencia de prisión. La mujer de 92 años está deshaciendo un video en línea en el que vuelve a negar el Holocausto. El tribunal ya ha perdido toda esperanza de intuición.*
Ursula Haverbeck, negadora del Holocausto de 92 años, ha sido condenada a otra pena de prisión por un tribunal de Berlín. El Tribunal de Distrito de Tiergarten impuso una pena de prisión de un año sin libertad condicional. El juicio se refería a un video en línea en el que Haverbeck afirma que Auschwitz no era un campo de exterminio y que seis millones de personas no murieron en el Holocausto.
El acusado había "negado y minimizado los crímenes nazis" y lo hizo de una manera "que probablemente perturbe la paz pública", dijo el juez que presidía el veredicto.*La mujer de 92 años fue liberada de la prisión en octubre de 2020. En agosto de 2017, el Tribunal Regional de Verden la condenó a ocho incidentes de incitación a una pena de prisión de dos años sin libertad condicional.*

Haverbeck hizo los nuevos comentarios sobre el Holocausto en un video con un activista de extrema derecha que le preguntó por el motivo de su encarcelamiento. La fiscalía exigió un año y tres meses de prisión durante el juicio. El abogado de Haverbeck, que ha representado a clientes extremistas de derecha durante décadas, argumentó que el hombre de 92 años no sabía que el video debería ser publicado. Solo quería explicar por qué fue condenada en 2017.

*"Burlándose de las víctimas del Holocausto"*

El tribunal no obedeció. Las declaraciones de Haverbeck representaron *"una burla de las víctimas"*, se preocupó por la _*"difusión y el refuerzo de las ideas nacionalsocialistas"*_, y la negación y trivialización fueron públicas. En el video, tanto *Haverbeck *como el activista extremista de derecha se dirigieron repetidamente a la audiencia directamente. Por lo tanto, es obvio que el video estaba destinado a la publicación y que el condenado también lo conocía.

*La vejez de Haverbeck también se tuvo en cuenta en el veredicto*, dijo el juez presidente. Los múltiples prejuicios pertinentes ya no se podían llevar a un cambio de comportamiento mediante el castigo, ella estaba *“irremediablemente perdida”*. En este caso, la pena de prisión no tiene como objetivo la reeducación, sino más bien “sancionar la mala conducta”, dijo el juez. El propio Haverbeck se mantuvo alejado de pronunciar el veredicto. 

Holocaust denied again: Haverbeck has to go back to prison


----------



## Abrojo (6 Dic 2020)

Ese traductor paco te da epilepsia de leerlo


----------



## qbit (6 Dic 2020)

Y esto es el "mundo libre".


----------



## Digamelon (6 Dic 2020)

Menuda panda de hijos de puta, secuestrando a una pobre anciana de 92 años y metiéndola en un zulo por decir verdades como puños.


----------



## pacorrete (6 Dic 2020)

mis respetos a la abuela


----------



## El Gran Cid (6 Dic 2020)

Abrojo dijo:


> Ese traductor paco te da epilepsia de leerlo



Por lo menos lo traduzco y subrayo en negrita lo que creo más importante.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2020)

Con lo del holocuento se le va la vida al sistema. Es el MITO por antonomasia. Hacerlo trizas y divulgar esa colosal eatafa es un deber de cualquier persona decente.


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Dic 2020)

En que teoría se basan para negar el Holocausto??

Que se supone que se hacia en los campos de concentración según los negacionistas??


----------



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> En que teoría se basan para negar el Holocausto??
> 
> Que se supone que se hacia en los campos de concentración según los negacionistas??



Echale con tranquilidad un vistazo a este documento que fue publicado en este foro. Hay mucho mas material complementario.

¡Tema mítico! - El HOLOCAUSTO bajo LUPA - Análisis


----------



## El Gran Cid (6 Dic 2020)

Parece que las dos personas más íntegras tras la muerte de nuestro avatar son mujeres: 

*Savitri Devi*






*Ursula Haverbeck*








La providencia nos está diciendo que nuestro próximo avatar será una mujer.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (6 Dic 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Y esto es el "mundo libre".



Nos quejamos de España, pero ¡anda que Alemania!. Esos estan peor que nosotros en lo que respecta a sometimiento ideológico, ¡que ya es decir, porque lo nuestro es demencial!.


----------



## Lumpen (6 Dic 2020)

Hitler no hizo nada malo.


----------



## klopec (6 Dic 2020)

Por fortuna aquí existe un amplio arsenal probatorio para combatir la manipulación y falseamiento de la historia que pretenden los rojos de mierda, masones y demás chusma progresista.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Dic 2020)

Mientras, aquí, puedes escupir en las víctimas de ETA y no pasa nada.


----------



## gabrielo (6 Dic 2020)

Digamelon dijo:


> Menuda panda de hijos de puta, secuestrando a una pobre anciana de 92 años y metiéndola en un zulo por decir verdades como puños.



esta claro que lo que paso fue algo horrible pero es hora de dejar eso en el pasado y que sea parte de la historia.

en España a ocurrido lo contrario que los agresores cuentan su historia como ellos les conviene y lo peor es van a legislar para condenar a gente ,franco salvando las distancias tendría que ser como napoleón que nadie dude de que fue un dictador otra cosa es que en Francia no se ponen repulsivos si quieres o odias a napoleón ya pasado mucho tiempo para ser historia, los romanos también asediaron jerusalen y mataron a todos sus habitantes que eran como 120000 y eso es historia y nadie detienen por apología del romanismo.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2020)

No os olvideis de otra, Florentine van Tonningen. Hay aqui una entrevista que os recomiendo.

FLORENTINE VAN TONNINGEN


----------



## V. Crawley (6 Dic 2020)

La verdad nunca teme ser puesta a prueba, ni necesita leyes que silencien al disidente, ya que se basta por sí misma para defenderse.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Dic 2020)

Meten en la cárcel a la gente por opinar diferente, menos mal que el sistema democrático que tenemos actualmente es lo mejor de lo mejor.


----------



## pacorrete (6 Dic 2020)

Me he leido libros de 5 psiquiatras y los 5 "han estado en campos"

Boris Cyrulnik
Frank el de el hombre en busca de sentido
Gabor Mate

y otros que ni recuerdo

a ver si lo que tienen es un trastorno delirante compartido....como buenos psiquiatras estan para manicomio generalmente


----------



## @Durruty (6 Dic 2020)

_“Para saber quien gobierna sobre ti, simplemente encuentra a quien no estas autorizado a criticar” _
_
_
*Voltaire*


----------



## Decipher (6 Dic 2020)

Pero si con esa edad no puedes ir a la carcel.


----------



## Doctorat (6 Dic 2020)

La heroína de los nazis es una abuela de 92 años, luego se quejan de que se ríen de ellos


----------



## HvK (6 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Parece que las dos personas más íntegras tras la muerte de nuestro avatar son mujeres:
> 
> *Savitri Devi*
> Ver archivo adjunto 507606
> ...



Encima vaya pibón era! Parecía una actriz superstar .


----------



## Nicors (6 Dic 2020)

A eso nos llevan los putos comunistas.

A no poder gritar, VIVA FRANCO!


----------



## Gigatr0n (6 Dic 2020)

Vamos a ver... ¿que parte de aquello que llaman "holocausto" no os creéis llorones?

¿Es mentira que los nazis se cargaron a millones de personas en plan industrial?... anda que no salieron pruebas, testimonios, CADÁVERES, los planes y escritos de Himmler... lo vuestro ya es como para ir a mear y no echar gota.

Ahora defendéis a los nazis, cuando al mismo tiempo, decís que los nazis eran socialistas (  ) para quitaros el hórdago que tuvo paca la culona con esta gente... que perdidos estáis llorones... de verdad. Lo vuestro es fuerte.

... y la vieja esta, pues otra nazi a la que comieron el coco bien y ya está. Que se pudra en la cárcel, total, donde va a estar mejor es allí.

Es evidente que el HOLOCAUSTO fue un hecho deleznable que sabian todos desde antes de la mitad de la guerra menos "algunos" alemanes que vivían en los mundos de Yupi... como la gilipollas de la vieja esta.


----------



## Esflinter (6 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> *Unos meses después de su salida de prisión, Ursula Haverbeck tiene que comenzar otra sentencia de prisión. La mujer de 92 años está deshaciendo un video en línea en el que vuelve a negar el Holocausto. El tribunal ya ha perdido toda esperanza de intuición.*
> Ursula Haverbeck, negadora del Holocausto de 92 años, ha sido condenada a otra pena de prisión por un tribunal de Berlín. El Tribunal de Distrito de Tiergarten impuso una pena de prisión de un año sin libertad condicional. El juicio se refería a un video en línea en el que Haverbeck afirma que Auschwitz no era un campo de exterminio y que seis millones de personas no murieron en el Holocausto.
> El acusado había "negado y minimizado los crímenes nazis" y lo hizo de una manera "que probablemente perturbe la paz pública", dijo el juez que presidía el veredicto.*La mujer de 92 años fue liberada de la prisión en octubre de 2020. En agosto de 2017, el Tribunal Regional de Verden la condenó a ocho incidentes de incitación a una pena de prisión de dos años sin libertad condicional.*
> 
> ...



Pensaba que era un hilo de dronjas y es para pajearse con momias hitlerianas. Papelera


----------



## El Gran Cid (6 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> No os olvideis de otra, Florentine van Tonningen. Hay aqui una entrevista que os recomiendo.
> 
> FLORENTINE VAN TONNINGEN
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 507894



Esta es la puta clave de todo:

*Florentine Van Tonningen: E*sa enorme cantidad de libros, películas, etc., que han sido publicados sólo ayudan a comprobar todavía más que él tenía razón. Esto queda demostrado en que todavía es temido, 50 años después de la terminación de la Guerra, mientras que personas como Roosevelt, Churchill y hasta Stalin son mencionados cada vez menos,
Obviamente Hitler no quería la guerra -quería una Alemania en paz y próspera - T*odo el tema “judío“ fue un aspecto completamente secundario entre nosotros y hasta era discutido pocas veces a lo largo de la guerra. Está claro que ahora se procura difundir la idea de que esa era la prioridad máxima de Alemania, pero esto no es cierto.* La verdad es que nosotros nunca oímos ninguna cosa relacionada con “cámaras de gas” o algo del mismo género.

Es increíble como han falseado toda la Historia.


----------



## El Gran Cid (6 Dic 2020)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vamos a ver... ¿que parte de aquello que llaman "holocausto" no os creéis llorones?
> 
> ¿Es mentira que los nazis se cargaron a *millones* de personas en plan industrial?... anda que no salieron pruebas, testimonios, CADÁVERES, los planes y escritos de Himmler... lo vuestro ya es como para ir a mear y no echar gota.
> 
> ...



Lo de negrita de tu mensaje... Sí, es mentira.


----------



## rondo (6 Dic 2020)

Uy qué peligro para la sociedad una anciana de 92 años


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (6 Dic 2020)

El problema es que al parecer hay crímenes y crímenes.

Nadie está en la cárcel por negar las violaciones masivas y asesinatos en muchos casos de mujeres alemanas, o por otro lado para los progres bien pensantes, NADIE está tampoco en la cárcel por negar los asesinatos masivos de civiles cometidos por los japoneses en China o justificar y ocultar sus campos de experimentación biológica. NADIE por negar el Holodomor o los crímenes de Mao y Stalin. NADIE por el genocidio perpetrado por los jemeres rojos, nadie por negar las matanzas de negros en el Congo bajo administración belga y así los que queráis.

En general solo hay un crimen de guerra que NO PUEDE NEGARSE, el asesinato masivo y sistemático de judíos. TODOS los demás pueden discutirse o comentarse libremente.

A mi que me lo expliquen ¿Tienen los judíos más derecho a la vida que el resto? ¿Más incluso que los negros o los chinos?

O todos moros o todos cristianos.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (6 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Parece que las dos personas más íntegras tras la muerte de nuestro avatar son mujeres:
> 
> *Savitri Devi*
> Ver archivo adjunto 507606
> ...




La de la izquierda es una cosplayer, es un montaje gracioso de los de _pol,_ lo digo para que no os emocionéis demasiado y eso.


----------



## Visilleras (6 Dic 2020)

Pues la señora en sus tiempos mozos era un pivón...
Aunque veo la imagen demasiado "contemporanea"  
¿Seguro que es ella?





En ésta foto algo huele raro


----------



## Uritorco (7 Dic 2020)

Otra grande, Savitri Devi, uno de sus libros recomendados.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Dic 2020)

Cierto, la misteriosa Orsic, se me olvidaba, de una belleza deslumbrante.


----------



## Top_Spinete (7 Dic 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> En que teoría se basan para negar el Holocausto??
> 
> Que se supone que se hacia en los campos de concentración según los negacionistas??





jorgitonew dijo:


> En que teoría se basan para negar el Holocausto??
> 
> Que se supone que se hacia en los campos de concentración según los negacionistas??



Hacían jabón con grasa se judío y lámparas con piel humana.

No hagas caso de esos malvados nacis negacionistas


----------



## Uritorco (7 Dic 2020)

Por si no habeis seguido el hilo...

Diario de una muchacha NAZI.


----------



## Pitu24 (7 Dic 2020)

Primero la metieron en la carcel por negar el holocausto

Después la metieron en la cárcel por negar la KOVIX1984

Probablemente le pongan la vacuna en el talego por su bien y fallezca por KOBIS grave para que se calle de una vez


----------



## El Gran Cid (7 Dic 2020)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> La de la izquierda es una cosplayer, es un montaje gracioso de los de _pol,_ lo digo para que no os emocionéis demasiado y eso.



Era evidente, pero así vende más.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (7 Dic 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


> Pues la señora en sus tiempos mozos era un pivón...
> Aunque veo la imagen demasiado "contemporanea"
> ¿Seguro que es ella?
> Ver archivo adjunto 508361
> ...


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (7 Dic 2020)

La historia mola mazo, el retrato al carboncillo de la rubia eslava es soberbio, sí, pero me temo que es una historia más inventada en torno al NS esotérico.


----------



## .AzaleA. (7 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Parece que las dos personas más íntegras tras la muerte de nuestro avatar son mujeres:
> 
> *Ursula Haverbeck*
> 
> ...




Que foto tan inspiradora la de esta anciana retratada de joven. Se ve que era un poco malota. 

Espero que la dejen en paz de una vez porque a la tercera ya no lo cuenta.



KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 508398
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya... la foto era fake.


----------



## imaginARIO (7 Dic 2020)




----------



## El Gran Cid (7 Dic 2020)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Qué foto tan inspiradora la de esta anciana retratada de joven. Se ve que era un poco malota.
> 
> Espero que la dejen en paz de una vez porque a la tercera ya no lo cuenta.
> 
> ...



Creo que era esta de joven.


----------



## Gigatr0n (7 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Lo de negrita de tu mensaje... Sí, es mentira.



Y... ¿cómo lo sabes?

Las cifras "oficiales" hablan de 6 millones de judíos... yo creo que, entre gitanos, subnormales y enfermos, contando a los judíos pasaba de los 15 millones o vete a saber. Hubiéron muchos nazis que se dedicaron los ultimos meses del Reich a destruir documentos y tapar sus huellas... vete a saber.


----------



## El Gran Cid (7 Dic 2020)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Y... ¿cómo lo sabes?
> 
> Las cifras "oficiales" hablan de 6 millones de judíos... yo creo que, entre gitanos, subnormales y enfermos, contando a los judíos pasaba de los 15 millones o vete a saber. Hubiéron muchos nazis que se dedicaron los ultimos meses del Reich a destruir documentos y tapar sus huellas... vete a saber.



Las cifras "oficiales" se están rebajando año tras año.

Es literalmente imposible,técnica y humanamente, matar a tanta gente en cámaras de gas o similares en año y medio.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Dic 2020)

A ver si se muere en el talego.


----------



## Gigatr0n (7 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Las cifras "oficiales" se están rebajando año tras año.
> 
> Es literalmente imposible,técnica y humanamente, matar a tanta gente en cámaras de gas o similares en año y medio.



En cámaras de gas y todo lo demás... que "al principio" se los cargaban con los gases de los camiones... y los tiros en la cabeza, las masacres continuadas...

Aquello fue una locura lo mires por donde lo mires y NO DEBE volver a repetirse. Es más, dudo que se vuelva a repetir en nuestra historia. Dentro de 700 años... quien sabe. No estaremos aqui para verlo.


----------



## Kurten (7 Dic 2020)

Me nvtre


----------



## hortera (7 Dic 2020)

y mientras tanto la secta satánica que promueve el odio, la guerra, la violencia y el terrorismo contra los blancos paseando con sus camisones por cualquier pueblo de Alemania


----------



## Kurten (7 Dic 2020)

@Durruty dijo:


> _“Para saber quien gobierna sobre ti, simplemente encuentra a quien no estas autorizado a criticar” _
> 
> 
> *Voltaire*



No, si a los judios los critica todo dios. Solo hay que leer este foro xdd


----------



## Xάος (7 Dic 2020)

Me la suda lo que haya dicho la señora, si era un vídeo que lo borren y punto (aunque no estoy de acuerdo en que borren nada). ¿Pero meterla en prisión? ¿Con 92 años? 

Que niegue el Holocausto a ellos les parecerá malo, pero meter a una señora de 92 años por decir lo que piensa me parece MUCHÍSIMO MÁS INHUMANO. Nadie va a cambiar ya la forma de pensar de esa señora. Que la dejen vivir en paz lo que le queda de vida.


----------



## El Gran Cid (7 Dic 2020)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> En cámaras de gas y todo lo demás... que "al principio" se los cargaban con los gases de los camiones... y los tiros en la cabeza, las masacres continuadas...
> 
> Aquello fue una locura lo mires por donde lo mires y NO DEBE volver a repetirse. Es más, dudo que se vuelva a repetir en nuestra historia. Dentro de 700 años... quien sabe. No estaremos aqui para verlo.



Localizar "burocráticamente a 6 millones de judíos (prácticamente el 100% de la población de entonces), y más en tiempos de guerra, es imposible incluso hoy día.

Aquello fue y una locura, sí. Es lo que tiene la guerra más brutal de la historia, en ambos bandos.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Dic 2020)

Lo del holocuento y las "camaras de gas" es algo que ya aburre hasta el mas pintado. Afortunadamente cada vez hay mas y mas personas, especialmente jovenes, que se han dado de cuenta de que todo eso no es mas que un inmeso fraude perpetrado para extorsionar permanentemente a Alemania y descalificar cualquier politica identitaria europea que se oponga al genocidio blanco intercultural.


----------



## Cesar1992 (7 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> *Unos meses después de su salida de prisión, Ursula Haverbeck tiene que comenzar otra sentencia de prisión. La mujer de 92 años está deshaciendo un video en línea en el que vuelve a negar el Holocausto. El tribunal ya ha perdido toda esperanza de intuición.*
> Ursula Haverbeck, negadora del Holocausto de 92 años, ha sido condenada a otra pena de prisión por un tribunal de Berlín. El Tribunal de Distrito de Tiergarten impuso una pena de prisión de un año sin libertad condicional. El juicio se refería a un video en línea en el que Haverbeck afirma que Auschwitz no era un campo de exterminio y que seis millones de personas no murieron en el Holocausto.
> El acusado había "negado y minimizado los crímenes nazis" y lo hizo de una manera "que probablemente perturbe la paz pública", dijo el juez que presidía el veredicto.*La mujer de 92 años fue liberada de la prisión en octubre de 2020. En agosto de 2017, el Tribunal Regional de Verden la condenó a ocho incidentes de incitación a una pena de prisión de dos años sin libertad condicional.*
> 
> ...



Tendrían que apodarla "la última alemana", como lo fue Hanna Reitsch.







Como anécdota, no permitió que los aliados borraran la esvástica de su cruz de hierro. Creo que fue la única persona en impedir que se borrara tal símbolo en una condecoración.


----------



## Cesar1992 (7 Dic 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Pero si con esa edad no puedes ir a la carcel.



Por lo visto en Alemania si. O cuando niegas el holocausto, no lo sé.

Está claro que los judíos de mierda se afanan en evitar que nadie siquiera insinúe que el holocausto es un cuento. Igual que la mierda de Anna Frank, que por seguir cobrando los derechos admitieron que no fue real, aportando pruebas. Si a la chusma judía le pierde algo, es el dinero.


----------



## Cesar1992 (7 Dic 2020)

Doctorat dijo:


> La heroína de los nazis es una abuela de 92 años, luego se quejan de que se ríen de ellos



Si, no como la pasionaria. Y esa anciana tiene más cojones que todo tu árbol genealógico junto.


----------



## Cesar1992 (7 Dic 2020)

rondo dijo:


> Uy qué peligro para la sociedad una anciana de 92 años



Lo peligroso es lo que difunde, pues escuece que no veas a la basura judía. La anciana en sí no es peligrosa, salta a la vista. Ya sabemos lo que les jode...


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Dic 2020)

La carcel está para reinsertar, no para castigar. Tiene una vida por delante de buena ciudadana tras cumplir la pena de prisión. Gñé.


----------



## El Gran Cid (7 Dic 2020)

Cesar1992 dijo:


> Tendrían que apodarla "la última alemana", como lo fue Hanna Reitsch.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 509251
> 
> ...



Una heroína, en mayúsculas.

Pero mira, nosotros también teníamos héroes:

Muñoz Grandes se presentó con la esvástica y la Cruz de Hierro en EEUU para recibir la máxima distinción militar de ese país a manos de su presidente


----------



## Cesar1992 (8 Dic 2020)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El problema es que al parecer hay crímenes y crímenes.
> 
> Nadie está en la cárcel por negar las violaciones masivas y asesinatos en muchos casos de mujeres alemanas, o por otro lado para los progres bien pensantes, NADIE está tampoco en la cárcel por negar los asesinatos masivos de civiles cometidos por los japoneses en China o justificar y ocultar sus campos de experimentación biológica. NADIE por negar el Holodomor o los crímenes de Mao y Stalin. NADIE por el genocidio perpetrado por los jemeres rojos, nadie por negar las matanzas de negros en el Congo bajo administración belga y así los que queráis.
> 
> ...



El holocausto no es sólo un cuento para victimizar a los judíos, también se han beneficiado de ese cuento. Y aún hay "algún superviviente" que se acuerda perfectamente de lo sucedido (y yo que me lo creo). El estado alemán sigue pagando a los "supervivientes", si se demostrara que es más falso que el diario de Anna Frank, la gente estallaría y Berlín debería acabar en llamas.

¿Hay chinos "supervivientes" de las masacres japonesas recibiendo alguna compensación? ¿Hay ucranianos "supervivientes" recibiendo alguna compensación? ¿Hay polacos "supervivientes" recibiendo alguna compensación? Pues eso...


Por cierto, los judíos también quisieron recibir una compensación económica por las propiedades embargadas durante el Reich, hace poco quisieron hacer algo así en Polonia. Por lo visto los polacos les preguntaron al lobby judío que ¿Dónde estaban durante el comunismo qué no exigieron nada? Pues ahí tienes una prueba de que los judíos son una puta escoria que lo único que les preocupa es la puta pasta de mierda, por mí que se metan todo el dinero del mundo por el culo. Tendríamos que hacerle como aquel romano en Siria que le hicieron tragar oro líquido por su ambición, no recuerdo su nombre, si alguien se acuerda que lo nombre.


----------



## Cesar1992 (8 Dic 2020)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> La de la izquierda es una cosplayer, es un montaje gracioso de los de _pol,_ lo digo para que no os emocionéis demasiado y eso.



Se nota a la legua, lleva uniforme de un oficial.


----------



## Cesar1992 (8 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Una heroína, en mayúsculas.
> 
> Pero mira, nosotros también teníamos héroes:
> 
> Muñoz Grandes se presentó con la esvástica y la Cruz de Hierro en EEUU para recibir la máxima distinción militar de ese país a manos de su presidente



Muñoz Grandes hizo honor a su apellido. Y como buen español, hace lo que le sale de los huevos.

Pero el caso de Hanna Reitsch fue desquiciante para los aliados porque estaban en proceso de "desnazificación" y por lo visto mandó a la mierda a los idiotas de los ingleses y a los estúpidos yankees.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Dic 2020)

Cesar1992 dijo:


> Se nota a la legua, lleva uniforme de un oficial.




Sí, pero eso no sería un argumento definitivo, hay muchas fotos de alemanas que se hacían fotos con el uniforme de su novio/marido para echarse unas risas y tal. El argumento definitivo es la actitud, ninguna mujer de aquella época hubiese posado de esa forma.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (8 Dic 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> En que teoría se basan para negar el Holocausto??
> 
> Que se supone que se hacia en los campos de concentración según los negacionistas??




Yoga. Por eso se llamaban campos de "concentración".


----------



## Cesar1992 (8 Dic 2020)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Sí, pero eso no sería un argumento definitivo, hay muchas fotos de alemanas que se hacían fotos con el uniforme de su novio/marido para echarse unas risas y tal. El argumento definitivo es la actitud, ninguna mujer de aquella época hubiese posado de esa forma.



También, pero cuando hacían la "broma" aparecían el soldado al lado en tirantes o algo así. No sé, esa foto la he visto en otros sitios, no creo que sea Úrsula.


----------



## Uritorco (8 Dic 2020)

Declaraciones que no tienen desperdicio del extraviado y perdido derechista Fernando Paz tras una pirueta de exposiciones: *"Yo si creo en el Holocausto"*. Lo curioso es que no menciona a las camaras de gas y los campos de prisioneros en ningun momento. Lamentable no, lo siguiente.


----------



## imaginARIO (8 Dic 2020)




----------



## Cesar1992 (8 Dic 2020)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 509307



En Nueva York supuestamente tuvieron el mismo problema, hablamos del año 2020 con tecnología y combustible de sobras...


----------



## El Gran Cid (8 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Declaraciones que no tienen desperdicio del extraviado y perdido derechista Fernando Paz tras una pirueta de exposiciones: *"Yo si creo en el Holocausto"*. Lo curioso es que no menciona a las camaras de gas y los campos de prisioneros en ningun momento. Lamentable no, lo siguiente.



Tengo pendiente leer su libro de Nuremberg. Yo creo que Fernando paz es revisionista, que no negacionista. Pero es que decir, creer o demostrar que ambas cosas pueden ser ciertas, es pecado mortal y delito.


----------



## Uritorco (8 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Tengo pendiente leer su libro de Nuremberg. Yo creo que Fernando paz es revisionista, que no negacionista. Pero es que decir, creer o demostrar que ambas cosas pueden ser ciertas, es pecado mortal y delito.



Ya te advierto que el libro ese no vale para nada. Me gaste mas de veinte euros para tener que tirarlo a basura. Fue promocionado en su dia por el diario El Mundo, o sea que te lo digo todo. En el tema del "holocausto" Fernando Paz no es ni siquiera revisionista, es un oficialista. Acostumbrado como estoy a literatura verdaderamente comprometida que va directamente al grano, el libro de marras es basicamente mas de lo mismo. Estoy convencido, como el mismo Fernando Paz declara y reconoce sin pudor, que cree realmente en el holocausto y el exterminio judio organizado intencionadamente por las autoridades alemanas.


----------



## JJJ (8 Dic 2020)

pobre mujer, ella si es una patriota de verdad


----------



## El Gran Cid (8 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ya te advierto que el libro ese no vale para nada. Me gaste mas de veinte euros para tener que tirarlo a basura. Fue promocionado en su dia por el diario El Mundo, o sea que te lo digo todo. En el tema del "holocausto" Fernando Paz no es ni siquiera revisionista, es un oficialista. Acostumbrado como estoy a literatura verdaderamente comprometida que va directamente al grano, el libro de marras es basicamente mas de lo mismo. Estoy convencido, como el mismo Fernando Paz declara y reconoce sin pudor, que cree realmente en el holocausto y el exterminio judio organizado intencionadamente por las autoridades alemanas.



Gracias. Lo descargué en Kindle Unlimited así que, afortunadamente, no me he gastado nada.


----------



## fieraverde (8 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Creo que era esta de joven.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 508411



Pues el marido se casó con un traje de Hugo boss ..


----------



## rondo (8 Dic 2020)

Lo que si es "curioso"es como la historia no solo oculto los bombarderos de los aliados durante 3 días y 3 noches,si no las barbaridades que cometió el ejército Rojo con jóvenes alemanas


----------



## pacorrete (8 Dic 2020)

Yo os recomiendo el de Viktor Frank

" el hombre en busca de ( un sin)sentido"


Si os quedais sin Scottex para el culeT y como ensayo de ciencia ficcion

Estas son las kks que nos obligan en la uni en vez de libros que den espiritu como Almas Ardientes de Leon Degrelle, esa oda a la Virgen y a santos.


----------



## gpm (8 Dic 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> En que teoría se basan para negar el Holocausto??
> 
> Que se supone que se hacia en los campos de concentración según los negacionistas??




Lo importante no es que sea verdad que mataron a mucha gente sino que pq una anciana de 92 años lo niegue se la meta en la cárcel 2 veces en un país desarrollado.


----------



## pacorrete (8 Dic 2020)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> En cámaras de gas y todo lo demás... que "al principio" se los cargaban con los gases de los camiones... y los tiros en la cabeza, las masacres continuadas...
> 
> Aquello fue una locura lo mires por donde lo mires y NO DEBE volver a repetirse. Es más, dudo que se vuelva a repetir en nuestra historia. Dentro de 700 años... quien sabe. No estaremos aqui para verlo.




Se esta repitiendo hoy con los abortos y eugenesia y plan Kalergi mas las antenas de telefonia y vacunitas y ademas quieren tratarnos peor a los que nos neguemos a su dictado y vacunacion y la gente aplaude.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (8 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Las cifras "oficiales" se están rebajando año tras año.
> 
> Es literalmente imposible,técnica y humanamente, matar a tanta gente en cámaras de gas o similares en año y medio.



Joder, ni hacer cuentas sabeis. Y que los qie postean aqui puedan votar... joder, deberia pasarse un examen psiquiatrico. Este foro da para practicas en todas las facultades de españa simultaneamente. Y del club de menos de 75 ni hablo


----------



## El Gran Cid (8 Dic 2020)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Joder, ni hacer cuentas sabeis. Y que los qie postean aqui puedan votar... joder, deberia pasarse un examen psiquiatrico. Este foro da para practicas en todas las facultades de españa simultaneamente. Y del club de menos de 75 ni hablo



Difícil rebatir este libro y sus datos:

¿Murieron realmente seis millones? - Metapedia

Pero tú sigue sumando con los dedos.


----------



## Gigatr0n (8 Dic 2020)

pacorrete dijo:


> Se esta repitiendo hoy con los abortos y eugenesia y plan Kalergi mas las antenas de telefonia y vacunitas y ademas quieren tratarnos peor a los que nos neguemos a su dictado y vacunacion y la gente aplaude.



Oooootro panchito tonto-perdido al ignore!


----------



## Alex Cosma (8 Dic 2020)

La investigación del holocausto debería ser practicada por todo aquel periodista, investigador o historiador que tenga un poco de respeto por sí mismo y por su profesión... Pero como hay leyes que castigan el negacionismo, se consigue de facto que sólo investiguen los nazis; por tanto, al dejar este asunto en manos exclusivas de nazis, la gente normal de a pie entiende que sólo se puede investigar o negar el holocausto si eres nazi (es decir, que a ninguna persona normal se le podría ocurrir tamaña y demente cosa como desconfiar de la versión oficial del holocausto).

La realidad es que perfectamente se puede negar o minimizar o revisar el holocausto sin ser nazi, es más, incluso siendo anti-nazi. Los nazis eran lo suficientemente malos sin necesidad de exagerar sus maldades.

Pero claro, los neo-nazis modernos (el 90% católicos, es decir, que no saben ni por donde les da el aire), además de esconder con su islamofobia actual (creada artificialmente para esconder que los nazis eran islamófilos), se suman a la negación del holocausto... cosa que no hacen otro tipo de nazi-fascistas, como los nietzscheanos (Jaume Farrerons), que sí afirman el holocausto... Estos últimos nazis, lógicamente, no tienen ningún tipo de problema legal, porque no niegan el holocausto.

Es decir, ser nazi está permitido, pero no negar el holocausto. La razón es obvia: mantener el miedo (mantener vivo) a un mal absoluto, para que la gente, horrorizada, caiga en brazos de otro mal absoluto, el progresismo.

PROGRESISMO = NAZISMO
Algún día lo entenderéis.

El nazismo quería (supuestamente) exterminar a un colectivo, y el progresismo no tiene problemas en que ahora se esté exterminando a otro colectivo (los europeos en general).

Lo normal sería que las personas de a pie rechazaran ambas ideologías, pero lo que se da realmente (porque ese es el objetivo) es que la gente abraza a ambas.


----------



## element (8 Dic 2020)

Personas como Ursula Haverbeck o Horst Mahler me dan lástima.

Es duro asimilar que tu padre, al que tanto has querido, ha sido un criminal.

Deberían ir a terapia, aprender a aceptar los crímenes que cometieron sus familiares nazis y disculparse ante la comunidad judía.

Son ancianos, pero todavía están a tiempo de arrepentirse.


----------



## HvK (8 Dic 2020)

element dijo:


> Personas como Ursula Haverbeck o Horst Mahler me dan lástima.
> 
> Es duro asimilar que tu padre, al que tanto has querido, ha sido un criminal.
> 
> ...



Vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (8 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Difícil rebatir este libro y sus datos:
> 
> ¿Murieron realmente seis millones? - Metapedia
> 
> Pero tú sigue sumando con los dedos.



Dijiste que es imposible matar 6 millones en año y medio. Cuenta que un niño de tercero de primaria podría hacer: 

6000000 en año y medio son 11000 al dia.

Contando que se tarde una hora en matar a 100... (cosa sencilla teniendo en cuenta que el gas era fuerte de cojones) eso significa que por campo, en 16 horas (dos turnos) se podían cargar a 1600, lo que significa que solo necesitaban 7 campos para cargarse a todos en año y medio (y no cuento los que no murieron en camaras de gas, que pocos no eran tampoco). Si tardaban media hora lo podian hacer con cuatro campos. ¿Cuantos campos de exterminio habia? Pues eso.

¿Y tú que no se podía? ¿Y tu sabes sumar? Anda vuelve a la escuela y luego ya si eso, puedes contar mentiras sabiendo sumar. Desde este momento, cualquier cosa que digas, en lo que a mi respecta, es de cuñao, pero cuñao premium. Por que si ni siquiera sabes hacer una cuenta tan sencilla...

Respecto de libros, videos y gilipolleces varias, cualquier imbecil con infulas puede decir lo que quiera y ya no digo escribir. Cuando como prueba de que no existe el holocausto se dice que "egg que a los semitas les guggtaba el numdo 6 millones"... desde ese momento, paso de perder el tiempo leyendo sandeces. 

Existen la Biblia y el Coran, y se contradicen (en el caso de que uno fuera verdad no lo puede ser el otro), y siendo eso así, lo que venga en un libro... con pinzas. A priori no tiene presunción de veracidad por estar escrito en un papel. Eso sí, aqui en burbuja si lo que dice el libro va de mi cuerda es verdad seguro, y si no, es todo mentira...Y ya no te digo nada si sale en youtube... eso si que es verdad de la buena    .

Desde el momento en que hay imbeciles que hoy en dia niegan el viaje a la luna (y ya habia television cuando fueron..), no me sorprende que haya mononeuronales que nieguen el holocausto, que digan que la tierra es plana, que Elvis vive o que viene un planeta errante que se va a estrellar con la tierra. Zoquetes, desgraciadamente existen. No me sorprende, pero es triste que se intente reescribir la historia.

Por mi, podeis volver al foro de conspiraciones de donde nunca deberiais salir.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (8 Dic 2020)

element dijo:


> Personas como Ursula Haverbeck o Horst Mahler me dan lástima.
> 
> Es duro asimilar que tu padre, al que tanto has querido, ha sido un criminal.
> 
> ...



" Her husband was Werner Georg Haverbeck [de], who during the Nazi period was temporarily engaged in the national leadership of the Nazi Party, founder and director in 1933 of the German Imperial Federation of Nation and Homeland [de], as well as writer and publisher, historian, folklorist and parson of The Christian Community. "

Persona neutral donde las haya...


----------



## pacorrete (8 Dic 2020)

mirad estos tontitos subvencionados chivatas

Denuncian por apología del nazismo a varios asistentes al acto de Vox en Barcelona


----------



## pacorrete (8 Dic 2020)

baujajaja

Aparece una pintada falangista en la sede de Podemos en Alicante


----------



## El Gran Cid (9 Dic 2020)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Dijiste que es imposible matar 6 millones en año y medio. Cuenta que un niño de tercero de primaria podría hacer:
> 
> 6000000 en año y medio son 11000 al dia.
> 
> ...



No sabes ni por dónde te da el aire.

Tampoco sabes de logística. Ni sabes el censo de población judía de la época ni la de después. Por supuesto, también ignoras cómo en tiempos de guerra se localizaba, se transportaba y se identificaba como judíos a 6 millones de personas, ni qué se hacía para deshacerse de miles de cadáveres diarios. Ya no hablamos del coste económico y de recursos materiales y humanos que significaba todo esto, en un periodo en el que Alemania ya estaba perdiendo la guerra. Y ya puestos, cómo vas a saber que las chimeneas de Auschwitz fueron construidas por los soviéticos...


----------



## Uritorco (9 Dic 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Los nazis eran lo suficientemente malos sin necesidad de exagerar sus maldades.



El problema, es que si el origen de esas "maldades" del nazismo se fundamentan casi exclusivamente en el "holocausto", y este como ya esta de sobra demostrado que es un completo fraude, quedan por consiguiente reducidas a la nada.


Alex Cosma dijo:


> otro tipo de nazi-fascistas, como los nietzscheanos (Jaume Farrerons), que sí afirman el holocausto...



Este sujeto es un desinformador y un liante, por consiguiente no tiene credibilidad. Esta mas perdido que un pulpo en un garaje. Es un izquierdista antiblanco infiltrado. Sus declaraciones en esa direccion estan ahi.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Dic 2020)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Dijiste que es imposible matar 6 millones en año y medio. Cuenta que un niño de tercero de primaria podría hacer:



Vete al crematorio que tenga las instalaciones mas modernas, e informate de lo que cuesta y lo que se tarda en incinerar un cadaver. Despues vete haciendo calculos.


----------



## pacorrete (9 Dic 2020)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Dijiste que es imposible matar 6 millones en año y medio. Cuenta que un niño de tercero de primaria podría hacer:
> 
> 6000000 en año y medio son 11000 al dia.
> 
> ...




Lo unico que tu puedes aseverar con rigor es que mi glande es morado y eso que no lo vas a ver en tu vida por mucho que tirries en retretes de estacion, pillin.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (9 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> No sabes ni por dónde te da el aire.
> 
> Tampoco sabes de logística. Ni sabes el censo de población judía de la época ni la de después. Por supuesto, también ignoras cómo en tiempos de guerra se localizaba, se transportaba y se identificaba como judíos a 6 millones de personas, ni qué se hacía para deshacerse de miles de cadáveres diarios. Ya no hablamos del coste económico y de recursos materiales y humanos que significaba todo esto, en un periodo en el que Alemania ya estaba perdiendo la guerra. Y ya puestos, cómo vas a saber que las chimeneas de Auschwitz fueron construidas por los soviéticos...



No, no soy yo el que tiene que demostrar que sucedio, sois vosotros los que teneis que demostrar que no. Y decir "eggg que hace falta mucha logistica" no es demostracion de nada. Decir "egg que en los censos " tampoco demuestra nada. Estoy esperando esas pruebas concluyentes, pero lo unico que he leido es "egg que a los judios les gustaba el numero 6 millones"... muy cientifico todo...


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (9 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Vete al crematorio que tenga las instalaciones mas modernas, e informate de lo que cuesta y lo que se tarda en incinerar un cadaver. Despues vete haciendo calculos.



Por supuesto que a los judios les incineraban en crematorios (y no hornos) de hoy en dia... y uno a uno, claro... prueba irrefutable... en fin...
Seguimos para bingo.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (9 Dic 2020)

pacorrete dijo:


> Lo unico que tu puedes aseverar con rigor es que mi glande es morado y eso que no lo vas a ver en tu vida por mucho que tirries en retretes de estacion, pillin.



Lo unico que podeis aseverar vosotros es "eggg que"... y no se os saca de ahí. Así va el puto pais...


----------



## hijodepantera (9 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El problema, es que si el origen de esas "maldades" del nazismo se fundamentan casi exclusivamente en el "holocausto", y este como ya esta de sobra demostrado que es un completo fraude, quedan por consiguiente reducidas a la nada.
> 
> Este sujeto es un desinformador y un liante, por consiguiente no tiene credibilidad. Esta mas perdido que un pulpo en un garaje. Es un izquierdista antiblanco infiltrado. Sus declaraciones en esa direccion estan ahi.



Yo sospecho que el subnormal del Farrerons en burbuja es Alamán.
Sobre lo otro,la maldad de los nazis no proviene del inexistente holocuento si no del querer organizar la vida de los demás como hace cualquier tipo de poder.
En poco se diferencian del comunismo o de la partitocracia aunque reconozco que los nazis hubiesen hecho mejor las cosas si les dejasen.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Dic 2020)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Por supuesto que a los judios les incineraban en crematorios (y no hornos) de hoy en dia... y uno a uno, claro... prueba irrefutable... en fin...
> Seguimos para bingo.



*Ralph W. McInnis*, un jurista norteamericano que fue Jefe Administrativo para la División de Relaciones Culturales y Educación del Programa de Desnazificación de Alemania, dimitió de su cargo en señal de protesta por las resoluciones del Tribunal de Nuremberg, regresó a los Estados Unidos y escribió un libro titulado _Managed Atrocities_ sobre los abusos de las tropas de Ocupación Aliadas en Alemania y sobre los que se atribuían a los nazis.

Al hablar del campo de Dachau Mclnnis dice lo siguiente:

_«Estando de permiso visité el campo de Dachau... Al principio no vi ninguna razón para sospechar una burla, pero después de un examen más detenido de este cepo para turistas me vi obligado a llegar a la conclusión de que yo y millones de otros confiados americanos habíamos sido víctimas de noticias arregladas. En el interior de la cámara de gas (?) un curioso observador puede constatar que se halla ante un burdo fraude. De hecho, el engaño era demasiado perfecto, demasiado limpio, pues la cámara de los horrores estaba nueva y brillante, sin una mancha, rasguño, señal o deterioro que atestiguase que alguien había muerto alli».

Accept Terms and Conditions on JSTOR_

Mas informacion, _El mito de los seis millones. El fraude los judios asesinados por Hitler_ (Joaquín Bochaca), en cualquiera de estos dos enlaces:
BOCHACA: EL MITO DE LOS 6 MILLONES 1/3

Joaquin Bochaca El Mito De Los 6 Millones Revisionismo Holocausto Cesar Vidal Pasajes De La Historia Enigmas Del Mundo


----------



## patroclus (9 Dic 2020)

Alemania desde que acabó la SGM está gobernada por los judios -desde las cortinas-.

Así que el que vaya a Alemania que sepa que sables va a tener que tragar.


----------



## Cesar1992 (9 Dic 2020)

pacorrete dijo:


> mirad estos tontitos subvencionados chivatas
> 
> Denuncian por apología del nazismo a varios asistentes al acto de Vox en Barcelona



¡Ojo!

También denuncian que *el grupo, de unas 33 personas, "estaba con las manos en alto, cantando himnos neonazis* y exhibiendo banderas como las de la SS".


33 personas, no 30 o una treintena, no, 33 que es un número así escogido al azar...

Y luego esto:

Lo ha hecho en la comisaría de los Mossos d'Esquadra de Les Cortes en Barcelona con el apoyo de la Fundació Reeixida, la Associació Catalana d'Amics d'Israel y la Lliga Internacional Contra el Racisme i l'Antisemitisme a Catalunya, según informa en un comuncomunicado.


Esta noticia para lo único que sirve es para justificar todos los chiringuitos de la izquierda y la chusma judía, y hacer ver que sirven para algo.


----------



## Cesar1992 (9 Dic 2020)

pacorrete dijo:


> baujajaja
> 
> Aparece una pintada falangista en la sede de Podemos en Alicante



Jajajajajaja qué se vayan a mamarla los podemitas.


----------



## lefebre (9 Dic 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> En que teoría se basan para negar el Holocausto??
> 
> Que se supone que se hacia en los campos de concentración según los negacionistas??



Pues tú lo has dicho, eran campos de concentración.harían lo que se suele hacer en un campo de concentración . No me he leído los informes de la cruz roja que los supervisaba , pero ahí vendrá lo que se hacía y todas las actividades.


----------



## El Gran Cid (9 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> *Ralph W. McInnis*, un jurista norteamericano que fue Jefe Administrativo para la División de Relaciones Culturales y Educación del Programa de Desnazificación de Alemania, dimitió de su cargo en señal de protesta por las resoluciones del Tribunal de Nuremberg, regresó a los Estados Unidos y escribió un libro titulado _Managed Atrocities_ sobre los abusos de las tropas de Ocupación Aliadas en Alemania y sobre los que se atribuían a los nazis.
> 
> Al hablar del campo de Dachau Mclnnis dice lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



El director de Auswitch admite ante el judío David Cole, en 1992, que las chimeneas del crematorio están hechas después de la 2GM.

En YouTube está el vídeo.


----------



## Zepequenhô (9 Dic 2020)

Neo-nazis defendiendo sus terroristas.

Nada nuevo. Circulen.


----------



## OvEr0n (9 Dic 2020)

No se si fueron campos de exterminio. Pero me espero a la explicacion de lo sano que era rociar ciudades con fosforo. Lease Hamburgo, dresde, tokio... Y asi.


----------



## Zepequenhô (9 Dic 2020)

OvEr0n dijo:


> No se si fueron campos de exterminio. Pero me espero a la explicacion de lo sano que era rociar ciudades con fosforo. Lease Hamburgo, dresde, tokio... Y asi.



La misma que Varsovia, Belgrado, Coventry, Londres o Manchester.


----------



## OvEr0n (9 Dic 2020)

rondo dijo:


> Uy qué peligro para la sociedad una anciana de 92 años



El peligro para nwo son los testigos. Mientras queden habra que callarlos. Cunadobtodos este muertos ya no habra disidencia de la verdad impuesta. Como si en una guerra hubiera malos y buenos tipo peli de los 80 usana. Realidades complejas no gustan a los amos y no encajan con la mentalidad borrega. Mejor diseñan una verdad sencilla a lo progre y arreando.


----------



## OvEr0n (9 Dic 2020)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> La misma que Varsovia, Belgrado, Coventry, Londres o Manchester.



Por eso digo. Una verdad oficial donde hay buenos y malos es una estafa porque todos hicieron barbaridades .


----------



## Zepequenhô (9 Dic 2020)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Por eso digo. Una verdad oficial donde hay buenos y malos es una estafa porque todos hicieron barbaridades .



Si empiezas una guerra y bombardeas ciudades civiles (los nazis fueron los primeros en hacerlo bombardeando Varsovia en septiembre de 1939) tienes que asumir que los otros trataran de devolvertelo.

No vale ser verdugo, y llorar cuando te lo devuelven.


----------



## OvEr0n (9 Dic 2020)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Si empiezas una guerra y bombardeas ciudades civiles (los nazis fueron los primeros en hacerlo bombardeando Varsovia en septiembre de 1939) tienes que asumir que los otros trataran de devolvertelo.
> 
> No vale ser verdugo, y llorar cuando te lo devuelven.



Lo de quien fue primero para justificar cualquier cosa es de primero de manipulación. No cuela. En los casos que expusiste de uk hay que puntualizar que los alemanes no bombardearon ciudades hasta que uk hizo un raid en berlin. De todas maneras el querer poner una vision de buenos de uk o usa siendo español no hace mas que darme carcajadas cuando su politica exterior respecto a españa esta trufada de falsas banderas y felonias. Te recomiendo dejar netflix y estudiar un poco de historia. Lo de los super malos y super buenos para cuando tienes 10 años y te gustan los comics.


----------



## Zepequenhô (9 Dic 2020)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Lo de quien fue primero para justificar cualquier cosa es de primero de manipulación. No cuela.



Solo cuela para justificar a tus terroristas.

Si ya se como va esto. Porque claro, dices que los alemanes lo hicieron porque los ingleses lo habían hecho antes. Entonces si está justificado.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (9 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> *Ralph W. McInnis*, un jurista norteamericano que fue Jefe Administrativo para la División de Relaciones Culturales y Educación del Programa de Desnazificación de Alemania, dimitió de su cargo en señal de protesta por las resoluciones del Tribunal de Nuremberg, regresó a los Estados Unidos y escribió un libro titulado _Managed Atrocities_ sobre los abusos de las tropas de Ocupación Aliadas en Alemania y sobre los que se atribuían a los nazis.
> 
> Al hablar del campo de Dachau Mclnnis dice lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Iba a comprar una pizzeria que decia que vendia muchas pizzas, y decidi no comprarla porque el horno estaba impoluto, prueba irrefutable de que nunca habian horneado pizzas. Ese es el nivel...


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (9 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> El director de Auswitch admite ante el judío David Cole, en 1992, que las chimeneas del crematorio están hechas después de la 2GM.
> 
> En YouTube está el vídeo.



Ya tardaba alguien en colgar un video. El dia que acepten videos grabados a saber dios como en un juicio, ese dia estaremos jodidos todos


----------



## Uritorco (9 Dic 2020)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Iba a comprar una pizzeria que decia que vendia muchas pizzas, y decidi no comprarla porque el horno estaba impoluto, prueba irrefutable de que nunca habian horneado pizzas. Ese es el nivel...



Estas un poco mareao, majo, por no decir algo peor. No te pierdas esta noche El Listo de Schindler y Salvar al soldadito Ryan.


----------



## algemeine (9 Dic 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Y esto es el "mundo libre".



Donde cualquiera podia expresar sus pensamientos en cualquier medio de difusion publica que estime sin que medie coaccion y demas.
Vivimos en una mentira, salvo que en el periodo de la guerra que es verdad que murieron 600 trillones de personas o la cifra oficial que diga la ley, no soy historiador y no la recuerdo disculpese mi inexactitud si esta fuera a la baja que no es mas que producto de mi ignorancia.


----------



## juster (9 Dic 2020)

LOCURA SENIL ???
MAS TONTA NO PUEDE SER !!!!


----------



## elbaranda (9 Dic 2020)

Cuando tengamos 92 años a muchos de nosotros también nos meterán presos por decir que en 1970 no había paro o que en 1936 había una dictadura en España.


----------



## OvEr0n (9 Dic 2020)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Solo cuela para justificar a tus terroristas.
> 
> Si ya se como va esto. Porque claro, dices que los alemanes lo hicieron porque los ingleses lo habían hecho antes. Entonces si está justificado.



Yo no estoy justificando a nadie. Lo que estoy poniendo en cuestion es el relato de postguerra donde los vencedores son buenos de la leche y los vencidos malos malisimos. A no ser que tu quieras distorsionar la complejidad de la realidad para llamar fachas y terroristas a quien no comulga de tu relato y de esa manera pastorear presente y futuro.


----------



## Blackest (9 Dic 2020)

No sé si alguno lo ha puesto ya, pero

MIRAD que preciosidad.


----------



## Alex Cosma (9 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El problema, es que si el origen de esas "maldades" del nazismo se fundamentan casi exclusivamente en el "holocausto", y este como ya esta de sobra demostrado que es un completo fraude, quedan por consiguiente reducidas a la nada.



No, los nazis eran también muy malos sin holocausto; lo mismo que los aliados, por cierto (¿contento?).
Por lo demás, no hay ningún sistema basado en el ESTADO que sea bueno; ni uno, es imposible, porque la naturaleza del ESTADO lo impide.



Uritorco dijo:


> Este sujeto es un desinformador y un liante, por consiguiente no tiene credibilidad. Esta mas perdido que un pulpo en un garaje. Es un izquierdista antiblanco infiltrado. Sus declaraciones en esa direccion estan ahi.



En mi opinión es bastante bueno en lo suyo... aporta muchos datos y documentación (al margen del holocausto). Lo cual no quiere decir que no sea otro canalla más.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Dic 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> No, los nazis eran también muy malos sin holocausto; lo mismo que los aliados, por cierto (¿contento?).



Entonces, eran malos al final porque lo dice usted. O porque tiene que creer en una maldad, con la que poder resarcir sus penas y frustraciones, y que casualmente personifica en los "nazis", aunque no hubiese habido "holocausto". Desde luego los casi setenta millones de alemanes que depositaron su voto y su confianza hasta el final no lo vieron de igual manera. Pero perdieron la guerra...



Alex Cosma dijo:


> or lo demás, no hay ningún sistema basado en el ESTADO que sea bueno; ni uno, es imposible, porque la naturaleza del ESTADO lo impide.



El Estado es la consecuencia logica y natural de cualquier comunidad organizada. Es asi de sencillo. El problema es que los estados estan controlados por fuerzas y poderes supranacionales y por lo tanto antiestatales, como el capitalismo y la masoneria, que han vaciado de contenido efectivo y real a los mismos, dejandolos simplemente en un mero ente burocratico. No hay nacion sin estado, salvo que usted sea algun tipo de acrata libertario, o algo aun mas nihilista.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> En mi opinión es bastante bueno en lo suyo... aporta muchos datos y documentación (al margen del holocausto). Lo cual no quiere decir que no sea otro canalla más.



Aqui la has pifiado aun mas, aunque respeto tu opinion. Este individuo esta mas perdido que un ciego en una selva. Claro que es bueno en lo suyo, desinformar y distorsionar con disquisiones filosoficas esteriles y artificiales el verdadero sentido del nacionalsocialismo, con el objetivo de poder "redefinirlo" a su manera, como el sostiene, y poder encajarlo adecuadamente a sus paranoias mentales. En eso consiste toda su labor politica.


----------



## qbit (9 Dic 2020)

Al revés. Espero que tenga familia numerosa, que haya sido bien educada en la verdad, y más tras meter a su abuela en la cárcel.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (9 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Estas un poco mareao, majo, por no decir algo peor. No te pierdas esta noche El Listo de Schindler y Salvar al soldadito Ryan.



Lo haré cuando aprendas a leer... o a sumar. De nada.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (9 Dic 2020)

Pena que no la pillaran en berín los soviéticos... jajajajajaja

Que muera pronto la guarra


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (9 Dic 2020)

Se ha llenado el hilo de subcampeones 1945 lloricas jajajajajajajaja


----------



## El Gran Cid (9 Dic 2020)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> No, no soy yo el que tiene que demostrar que sucedio, sois vosotros los que teneis que demostrar que no. Y decir "eggg que hace falta mucha logistica" no es demostracion de nada. Decir "egg que en los censos " tampoco demuestra nada. Estoy esperando esas pruebas concluyentes, pero lo unico que he leido es "egg que a los judios les gustaba el numero 6 millones"... muy cientifico todo...



1. El que acusa es el que lo tiene que demostrar con pruebas, no al revés. Primera prueba de tu retraso.

2. Los censos es la base de todo. Y no solo durante la guerra, sino también después. No había 6 millones de judíos en la Europa nacionalsocialista en 1942. Además, con tan brutal genocidio sería raro que la escasa población mundial judía aumentará en esos años...pues sucedió. Segunda prueba de tu retraso. Mira que decir que los censos no demuestran nada cuando es la clave de todo..  




El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Ya tardaba alguien en colgar un video. El dia que acepten videos grabados a saber dios como en un juicio, ese dia estaremos jodidos todos



Tercera prueba de tu retraso mental. El vídeo con cámara oculta de @DavidCole en Auswitch, en 1992, muestra al director del campo claramente.

Nos podemos reír si quieres de las pruebas que los globalistas ofrecen del Holocausto. Ya quisieran ellos tener un vídeo semejante.


----------



## HM11 (10 Dic 2020)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El problema es que al parecer hay crímenes y crímenes.
> 
> Nadie está en la cárcel por negar las violaciones masivas y asesinatos en muchos casos de mujeres alemanas, o por otro lado para los progres bien pensantes, NADIE está tampoco en la cárcel por negar los asesinatos masivos de civiles cometidos por los japoneses en China o justificar y ocultar sus campos de experimentación biológica. NADIE por negar el Holodomor o los crímenes de Mao y Stalin. NADIE por el genocidio perpetrado por los jemeres rojos, nadie por negar las matanzas de negros en el Congo bajo administración belga y así los que queráis.
> 
> ...



No, tienen mas poder que los otros que mencionas.

Si no hubiera nada que esconder en la GM2, no censurarian nada, al contrario, si fuera verdad la version oficial seria beneficiosa para ellos.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (10 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> 1. El que acusa es el que lo tiene que demostrar con pruebas, no al revés. Primera prueba de tu retraso.
> 
> 2. Los censos es la base de todo. Y no solo durante la guerra, sino también después. No había 6 millones de judíos en la Europa nacionalsocialista en 1942. Además, con tan brutal genocidio sería raro que la escasa población mundial judía aumentará en esos años...pues sucedió. Segunda prueba de tu retraso. Mira que decir que los censos no demuestran nada cuando es la clave de todo..
> 
> ...



De momento, la carga de la prueba os toca a vosotros. Pero claro, cuando los argumentos que teneis son que los censos estan mal (porque vosotros lo valeis... ¿tu sabes polaco?), que eggg que a los judios les gusta el numero seis millones, o egg que el horno estaba limpio... o que vienen de raticulin y que elvis vive... logicamente no se puede pedir a un fanatico coherencia. Por eso deberiais estar en conspiraciones y no salir de allí. Y cuando sumas el retraso mental y la incultura al fantismo, pues sale lo que cualquiera puede ver cuando os lee... es lo que hay...


----------



## El Gran Cid (10 Dic 2020)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> De momento, la carga de la prueba os toca a vosotros. Pero claro, cuando los argumentos que teneis son que los censos estan mal (porque vosotros lo valeis... ¿tu sabes polaco?), que eggg que a los judios les gusta el numero seis millones, o egg que el horno estaba limpio... o que vienen de raticulin y que elvis vive... logicamente no se puede pedir a un fanatico coherencia. Por eso deberiais estar en conspiraciones y no salir de allí. Y cuando sumas el retraso mental y la incultura al fantismo, pues sale lo que cualquiera puede ver cuando os lee... es lo que hay...



Deja de hacer el ridículo. No aportas nada, solo niegas cosas y, para rematar, dices que los censos no importan.

Uno es inocentemente hasta que se demuestre, con pruebas fiables, lo contrario. Las pruebas que "demuestran" las cifras del Holocausto no son demasiado fiables. Esto lo sabe cualquier historiador, aunque reconocerlo supondría acabar con su carrera.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (10 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Deja de hacer el ridículo. No aportas nada, solo niegas cosas y, para rematar, dices que los censos no importan.
> 
> Uno es inocentemente hasta que se demuestre, con pruebas fiables, lo contrario. Las pruebas que "demuestran" las cifras del Holocausto no son demasiado fiables. Esto lo sabe cualquier historiador, aunque reconocerlo supondría acabar con su carrera.



Jajajajajajaja, dice que solo niego cosas... y eso lo dice un negacionista, jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja, anda vete al peo, chaval, crece y madura, y deja de inventarte historias. Cuando descubras que no existen las conspiraciones, y que lo que te montas son peliculas, el chasco que te vas a llevar va a ser grandioso. Aunque tambien es cierto que hay imbeciles que llevan sus conspiraciones toda su vida y nunca despiertan. Igual eres uno de ellos.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Dic 2020)

up


----------



## Cesar1992 (11 Dic 2020)

elbaranda dijo:


> Cuando tengamos 92 años a muchos de nosotros también nos meterán presos por decir que en 1970 no había paro o que en 1936 había una dictadura en España.



O que en España no había negros.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Dic 2020)

El hilo merece reflotarlo pues tiene buenos aportes, y sobre todo tambien para darle algunos zascas al gordo de Fraiser, y reirnos del, ya que por lo visto no sabe ni sumar.


----------



## командир (11 Dic 2020)

Ya se la beatificará algún día, lo importante es que quede constancia de la heroicidad.


----------



## Lumpen (11 Dic 2020)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> De momento, la carga de la prueba os toca a vosotros. Pero claro, cuando los argumentos que teneis son que los censos estan mal (porque vosotros lo valeis... ¿tu sabes polaco?), que eggg que a los judios les gusta el numero seis millones, o egg que el horno estaba limpio... o que vienen de raticulin y que elvis vive... logicamente no se puede pedir a un fanatico coherencia. Por eso deberiais estar en conspiraciones y no salir de allí. Y cuando sumas el retraso mental y la incultura al fantismo, pues sale lo que cualquiera puede ver cuando os lee... es lo que hay...




Enséñame tú las cámaras de gas reales entonces...


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (11 Dic 2020)

Lumpen dijo:


> Enséñame tú las cámaras de gas reales entonces...



A ti? ¿Para que? Si no sabrias distinguir una camara de gas de un retrete...


----------



## Uritorco (11 Dic 2020)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> A ti? ¿Para que? Si no sabrias distinguir una camara de gas de un retrete...



Hay algunos que si saben, pero antes tienes que aprender a leer.

Joaquin Bochaca El Mito De Los 6 Millones Revisionismo Holocausto Cesar Vidal Pasajes De La Historia Enigmas Del Mundo


----------



## Lumpen (11 Dic 2020)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> A ti? ¿Para que? Si no sabrias distinguir una camara de gas de un retrete...



A ver, qué te haya cagado en la boca con una sola pregunta, no significa qué no sepa que es un retrete.

Yo solo te sigo que he estado en dos “campos de exterminio” y permíteme tener mis dudas de qué en la supuesta cámara de gas que nos mostraron pudieran siquiera matar 200 personas al día.

Eso sí, todo muy triste y emotivo, el guía un gran actor.

Eso sí, todo lo interesante no estaba porque los bombardeos fueron estratégicos para tirar todo lo que a ellos le salgan de los cojones.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (11 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hay algunos que si saben, pero antes tienes que aprender a leer.
> 
> Joaquin Bochaca El Mito De Los 6 Millones Revisionismo Holocausto Cesar Vidal Pasajes De La Historia Enigmas Del Mundo



Sí, y como ese es de tu cuerda le crees aunque no tengas ni puta idea y haya mil veces mas personas (ya no digo expertos, porque este tío estudio historia, derecho y comercio, que no tienen mucho que ver con la arquitectura, ingenieria o quimica ) que dicen lo contrario. Así que si crees que con saber leer (mal, porque seguro que no interpretas lo que lees), puedes opinar de cosas de mayores... cree otra vez.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (11 Dic 2020)

Lumpen dijo:


> A ver, qué te haya cagado en la boca con una sola pregunta, no significa qué no sepa que es un retrete.
> 
> Yo solo te sigo que he estado en dos “campos de exterminio” y permíteme tener mis dudas de qué en la supuesta cámara de gas que nos mostraron pudieran siquiera matar 200 personas al día.
> 
> ...



¿Que has cagado que? Ya te he dicho que no la distinguirías de un retrete, no que no sepas lo que es... Doy por echo que lhas lamido más de uno.

En cuanto a las cámaras de gas, lo que tú creas o no... en fin... pues que importa entre cero y nada. Cuando tengas la formacion suficiente para que tu juicio pueda tomarse minimamente en cuenta, avisas. Mientras tanto, como si ladras a la luna.


----------



## El Gran Cid (11 Dic 2020)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja, dice que solo niego cosas... y eso lo dice un negacionista, jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja, anda vete al peo, chaval, crece y madura, y deja de inventarte historias. Cuando descubras que no existen las conspiraciones, y que lo que te montas son peliculas, el chasco que te vas a llevar va a ser grandioso. Aunque tambien es cierto que hay imbeciles que llevan sus conspiraciones toda su vida y nunca despiertan. Igual eres uno de ellos.



Más pruebas de tu retraso mental ñ:

¿cuándo he negado en este hilo el Holocausto? Para un retrasado como tú, no creerte mucho datos signigica negación y no revisión.

Pued resulta que las conspiraciones existieron (y existen). De hecho, incluso se estudian en la facultad de Historia las conspiraciones masónicas.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (11 Dic 2020)

El Gran Cid dijo:


> Más pruebas de tu retraso mental ñ:
> 
> ¿cuándo he negado en este hilo el Holocausto? Para un retrasado como tú, no creerte mucho datos signigica negación y no revisión.
> 
> Pued resulta que las conspiraciones existieron (y existen). De hecho, incluso se estudian en la facultad de Historia las conspiraciones masónicas.



Sí, y los hombres de hace miles de años vivian en cavernas... eso no significa que ahora vivan.

Vamos bien, ya no dices que no haya existido, algo es algo...

Y ya te digo, que retraso el tuyo, gañan.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Dic 2020)

No perdais el tiempo con ese patan. A visto muchas peliculas y/el chico ha quedado traumatizadito, y ahora solo sabe decir, "nazis malos", "nazis malos", etc.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (12 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> No perdais el tiempo con ese patan. A visto muchas peliculas y/el chico ha quedado traumatizadito, y ahora solo sabe decir, "nazis malos", "nazis malos", etc.



Claro que sí, lo que tu digas. ¿LA tierra plana, no? ¿gañan? ¿Y Elvis vive, no? ¿gañan? jajajajajajajajajaja

POr cierto, solo de ver como escribes se ve pro que crees en milongas... "A Visto"... joder, que daña a la vista.Vuelve a la escuela, garrulo. Que el analfabetismo es lo que tiene.


----------



## Alex Cosma (12 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Entonces, eran malos al final porque lo dice usted. O porque tiene que creer en una maldad, con la que poder resarcir sus penas y frustraciones, y que casualmente personifica en los "nazis", aunque no hubiese habido "holocausto". Desde luego los casi setenta millones de alemanes que depositaron su voto y su confianza hasta el final no lo vieron de igual manera. Pero perdieron la guerra...



Si me quiere responder, hágalo a la totalidad de mi mensaje, no a una parte; y esa totalidad incluye que para mi los aliados eran igual de malos... y también les votaban millones de personas.

El hecho de que la gente vote por canallas, precisamente dice mucho en contra del ESTADO y del sistema representativo... Porque si no existiera un aparato de poder y de propaganda tan gigantesco como el ESTADO (y el CAPITALISMO, privado o de ESTADO) ningún tirano ni ideología podría llegar a tener tanto poder ni a arrastrar (a la muerte, en este caso) a tanta gente




Uritorco dijo:


> El Estado es la consecuencia logica y natural de cualquier comunidad organizada. Es asi de sencillo.



*Ningún ESTADO ha sido elegido jamás por ningún pueblo... todos han sido impuestos a sangre y fuego.*
Lo más parecido a elección del pueblo fueron los estados originales de EEUU... y ya sabemos como ha terminado el cuento... Pero no por culpa del sistema asambleario original de los pioneros americanos, NO, sino *precisamente *por haber ido *DELEGANDO *poco a poco cada vez más parcelas de soberanía de la asamblea, del pueblo. El problema es precisamente ir olvidando el sistema asambleario porque nos parece lento, dificil, etc... porque buscamos la COMODIDAD en vez de la LIBERTAD...

*La COMODIDAD es ANTAGÓNICA de la LIBERTAD. Sólo hay una forma de compatibilizarlas, y es DETENTANDO EL PODER... Y aún así los poderosos sólo tienen y quieren la comodidad física, pero no la mental (la más nociva de todas). Sí, así es, ellos siempre están pensando, analizando, reflexionando sobre como maximizar su poder... ¿Qué hace el pueblo mientras? soñar con más y más y más comodidad, sobre todo, lo dicho, la MENTAL...*

Persona cómoda = Persona esclava.



Uritorco dijo:


> El problema es que los estados estan controlados por fuerzas y poderes supranacionales y por lo tanto antiestatales, como el capitalismo y la masoneria, que han vaciado de contenido efectivo y real a los mismos, dejandolos simplemente en un mero ente burocratico. No hay nacion sin estado, salvo que usted sea algun tipo de acrata libertario, o algo aun mas nihilista.



Vaya.. qué mala suerte, algo que es tan LÓGICO y NATURAL como el ESTADO, y resulta que no es natural y es un problema que esté controlado por poderes supranacionales... Qué pena... una auténtica fatalidad... ¿por qué pasarán estas cosas tan antinaturales?

Si usted fuera honesto consigo mismo, y teniendo en cuenta que para usted es NATURAL que el ESTADO (por pura lógica) llegara, debería ser igual de NATURAL y LÓGICO para usted que el ESTADO (dado lo jugoso que es y el poder que confiere) sea controlado por facciones de PODER.

Por lo demás, ese CAPITALISMO que usted entiende como enemigo del ESTADO o controlador del ESTADO, sólo existe en su imaginación (y en la escuela y en la universidad que es de donde salen todas las mentiras, incluida la de que el ESTADO es algo natural y que el capitalismo es su enemigo).

*EL ESTADO CREÓ EL CAPITALISMO*



Uritorco dijo:


> Aqui la has pifiado aun mas, aunque respeto tu opinion. Este individuo esta mas perdido que un ciego en una selva. Claro que es bueno en lo suyo, desinformar y distorsionar con disquisiones filosoficas esteriles y artificiales el verdadero sentido del nacionalsocialismo, con el objetivo de poder "redefinirlo" a su manera, como el sostiene, y poder encajarlo adecuadamente a sus paranoias mentales. En eso consiste toda su labor politica.



Farrerons aporta mucha documentación, y eso ya es algo... Y aporta datos que demuestran que los nazis eran anticristianos.
¿Cuál es para ti el nacionalsocialismo real? ¿Católico?

Farrerons demuestra que el III REICH era anticristiano, pero oculta que era filoislamista.... Por eso los neo-nazis de la modernidad ahora son islamófobos, porque esos neonazis son una creación de los servicios secretos de los ESTADOS... y como el SISTEMA tiene muy logrado el hecho de hacer creer a la gente de a pie que el nazismo es el mal absoluto, todo lo que los nuevos nazis digan será interpretado así mismo como el mal absoluto... Por tanto, si los neonazis son islamófobos, lo "correcto" es ser islamófilo... Es decir, que los neonazis son (lo sepan o no) progresistas.... Y lo son porque el progresismo es TOTALITARIO. Y ahora el progresismo va a islamizar, *en tanto que totalitarizar*, a Europa, cosa que no consiguieron ni Hitler ni el comunismo.

Algún día entenderéis que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL es el enemigo del PUEBLO, pero será tarde... Aunque pensándolo bien, lo LÓGICO y NATURAL es que os vayáis al hoyo (que será fosa común) creyendo que el ESTADO es BUENO.


----------



## Picard (12 Dic 2020)

Ah que por esto sí que te meten en la cárcel aunque seas un megaviejo? Qué cosas oye.


----------



## Uritorco (15 Dic 2020)




----------



## Sanchijuela (15 Dic 2020)

La verdad es que esta mujer es un peligro para toda la humanidad, la deben encerrar hasta los 180 años. Luego ya si eso, se le concede la libertad condicionada a que no vuelva a hacer uso de la "libertad de expresión" de la cojonuda Europa para negar el holocausto. 

¡Viva la libertad de expresión!


----------



## Rudi Rocker (20 Dic 2020)

Tres telediarios, menos mal.


----------



## Matriarca (20 Dic 2020)

encima dicen que no quieren reeducarla sino castigarla, jajjaja puto sistema ojalá colapse


----------



## Uritorco (20 Dic 2020)

Matriarca dijo:


> encima dicen que no quieren reeducarla sino castigarla, jajjaja puto sistema ojalá colapse



Es que la "reeducación" con ella no sirvió de nada, por eso el ZOG va directamente a condenarla, a pesar incluso de su edad.


----------



## DarkNight (23 Dic 2020)

Delito de opinión. Metodos soviéticos de Stalin. La vacunaran del Covid para conseguir su eutanasia socialista

Lo irónico del asunto es que si los nazis gobernaran, y la vieja pensara lo contrario, su destino sería el mismo

El socialismo apesta en todas sus variantes


----------



## Kgondiox (23 Dic 2020)

Me parece muy bien. Con los nazis, mano dura.


----------



## Evolucionista (24 Dic 2020)

Esa mujer valiente, de joven era una preciosidad. Ese juez, es una cerdo hijo de la gran puta, una babosa, un lameculos corrupto, prepotente, embustero, sádico, encubridor de los verdaderos criminales. ASCO.


----------



## Uritorco (8 Ene 2021)




----------



## Lucius Vorenus (8 Ene 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Menuda panda de hijos de puta, secuestrando a una pobre anciana de 92 años y metiéndola en un zulo por decir verdades como puños.



Podrá ser verdad o no, eso da igual, pero que metan en la cárcel a alguien y mas a alguien de 92 años por expresar lo que piensa... me parece lamentable. La libertad de expresión por encima de todo.


----------



## Digamelon (8 Ene 2021)

Lucius Vorenus dijo:


> Podrá ser verdad o no, eso da igual, pero que metan en la cárcel a alguien y mas a alguien de 92 años por expresar lo que piensa... me parece lamentable. La libertad de expresión por encima de todo.



Correcto!


----------



## Uritorco (16 Ene 2021)

Estoy convencido de que tambien niega la estafa Pandémica, lo que le confiere doble peligrosidad.


----------



## Falconeti (17 Ene 2021)

1.- ¿Cómo explican los defensores de la versión oficial que justo al lado de las cámaras de gas, donde supuestamente se mataba gente a mansalva con CiclonB hubiese un hospital para las SS?

2.- ¿Cómo explican la existencia de una piscina enfrente a los campos de prisioneros? 
Pegada a estos y alejada de los barracones de las SS.


Así hay mil puntos que se quedan sin respuesta, nadie dice que Ursula diga la verdad al completo pero al menos es consistente con los hechos probados.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (17 Ene 2021)

Subcampeones 1945 con el culo follado por los Héroes Soviéticos llorando, MeNutre


----------



## El Gran Cid (18 Ene 2021)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Subcampeones 1945 con el culo follado por los Héroes Soviéticos llorando, MeNutre



Subcampeones de la Guerra Fría. Encima se rindieron sin "jugar"


----------



## Uritorco (20 Ene 2021)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


>



Ostras, que video mas bueno 

Mi reconocimiento a esos hombres, que lucharon contra el bolchevismo en su version mas honesta y atroz


----------



## Juanchufri (20 Ene 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> En que teoría se basan para negar el Holocausto??
> 
> Que se supone que se hacia en los campos de concentración según los negacionistas??



¿Negacionistas como si fuera una Verdad irrefutable? Deja de usar palabras trampa, la Historia se revisa, serían revisionistas.


----------



## Uritorco (25 Ene 2021)

Trump es masón y antinazi como tú. Es de la misma calaña que destruyó la verdadera Europa en el 45 con sus soldaditos Ryan. Por otro lado, seria interesante que Maldita y demás organismos gubernamentales de la corrección politica y la inquisición democrática "berificara" el "holocausto" y el Expediente Royuela. Aunque ya sabemos todos cuales iban a ser sus conclusiones.


----------



## *carrancas* (29 Ene 2021)

Gran mujer


----------



## Conejo europeo (31 Ene 2021)

Saludos a la fiscalía del odio. Viva la tolerencia, el respeto, el amor, los derechos LGTB, la ley contra la violencia de género, Pedro Sánchez y todo eso.


----------



## Uritorco (31 Ene 2021)

Las leyes contra el "ODIO" y la Ley "MORDAZA": El triunfo de la JUDERÍA internacional en ESPAÑA.


----------



## Uritorco (31 Ene 2021)

Para protestar contra el "*Niágara de las mentiras*" en la historia de los medios de comunicación, la clase política y la magistratura alemanas el 25 de abril de 1995 a las 8 pm, el jubilado *Reinhold Elstner* se prendió fuego autoinmolándose en los escalones del Feldherrenhalle en Munich. Setenta y cinco años, graduado en ingeniería, soldado en el frente oriental durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, después de la pérdida de conocimiento, su agonía durará doce horas. Había dejado un llamamiento al pueblo alemán en el que depositaba sus esperanzas. La conmemoración de Reinhold Elstner estará prohibida en la República Federal de Alemania.

La deposición de coronas o ramos de flores en el lugar del sacrificio estará prohibida por la policía con la patética excusa de que las manifestaciones en Feldherrenhalle o en Odeonplatz pueden evocar un período histórico preciso para ser retirado y condenado. Las coronas y las flores ya depositadas se tirarán a la basura por orden de las autoridades. La "justicia" alemana, que es la de los ganadores, marcará la carta de Reinhold Elstner como un Volksverhetzung (crimen de "agitar a la gente") y prohibirá su propagación.

Más de veinticinco años después del sacrificio del mártir alemán honramos su memoria. Ningún paso de los censores puede borrar la memoria de quienes se sacrificaron por la liberación de su pueblo y de su tierra.

_"Los actos gloriosos de los caídos viven eternamente"_ (Edda).







_Ultima carta de *Reinhold Elstner*, u__n revisionista alemán antes de quemarse vivo en 1995._


*ALEMANES EN ALEMANIA, en Austria, en Suiza y en el mundo, ¡ POR FIN DESPIERTENSE !*​

* ¡Ya bastan 50 años de infinitas difamaciones, odiosas mentiras continuas, denigración de un pueblo entero!

* ¡Ya bastan 50 años de ofensa monstruosa hecha a los soldados alemanes, extorsión continua de miles de milliones y participación de odio anormal democrática!

* ¡Ya bastan 50 años de rabia judicial engañosa de los Sionistas!

* ¡Ya bastan sobre todo 50 años de separación de las familias mediante ofensas deshonestas por parte de las generaciones de nuestros padres y abuelos!

Ahora en este "año de jubileo", sólo se puede presentir la cascada de mentiras que se abatirá sobre nuestro pueblo. A los 75 años, ya no puedo hacer gran cosa, pero a pesar de todo, y mediante mi muerte en las llamas como fanal, quiero dejar una señal visible del conocimiento. Y si un solo Alemán recobra la razón y encuentra el camino de la verdad, entonces no habrá sido inútil mi sacrificio. No me quedaba otra solución, después de 50 años de esperanza frustrada, para que la razón humana sobrepujara. En mi calidad de exiliado, sobre todo la esperanza que nos den la misma oportunidad que los Israelíes: ¡"volver acasa" después de 2000 años sin condenas! ¿Dónde estaba ya esa emancipación democrática prometida, cuando ya en 1919 unos milliones de Alemanes estaban comprimidos en países extranjeros? Hoy todavía aguantamos estas cargas, ¿Somos nosotros los VERDADEROS responsables de tantas maldades? ¡No, por cierto!

Soy un Alemán de los Sudetes, tenía una abuela checa, y por ella, unos parientes checos y judíos, entre los cuales una parte había sido deportada en Buchenwald Dora- Theresienstradt. Nunca integré el Partido Nazi o cualquier otra organización, incluso la más insignificante, adherente a las ideas del socialismo nacionalista. Vivimos en total armonía con nuestra familia no alemana: nos visitábamos y nos ayudábamos mutuamente. Durante la guerra, nuestra tienda de comestibles y pastelería estaba encargada de prover en comida a todos los "obreros del Este" y prisioneros de guerra franceses que vivían en la región. Todo fue hecho correctamente, de tal modo que nunca fue saqueada nuestra tienda, incluso fue vigilada cada día por los Franceses, hasta la repatriación. El 10 de mayo de 1945 (dos días después de acabarse las hostilidades), apenas libertada de los campos de concentración, ya venía nuestra familia para ayudarnos. Recibimos sobre todo la ayuda del tío de Praga, testigo horrorizado de la matanza cometida por los Checos sobre los Alemanes dejados atrás. No se puede conocer este horror, mientras no se haya experimentado lo mismo.

Era soldado del gran ejército alemán, en el Este desde el principio, siempre en el Este y aún unos años más en la Unión Soviética como prisionero. Recuerdo perfectamente la famosa noche de cristal en 1938, pues acompañaba a una colega estudiante judía, llorando a lágrima viva, al Templo judío. Pero, me conmovió cuando, en Rusia, presencié la profanación de las iglesias, transformadas en establos o almacenes de máquinas, donde unas ovejas daban balidos, unos cerdos gruñían, unas máquinas crepitaban, y que, para colmo de profanación, se habían convertido en museo ateos. Y todo eso con la cooperación y ayuda muy activas de los judíos ente los cuales unos grupitos actuaban como colaboradores muy cercanos de Staline, y sobre todo la pandilla Kaganowitsch, siete hermanos y hermanas que formaban parte de los asesinos (con respecto a quienes los supuestos asesinos SS bien parecían inofensivos).

Después del regreso de cautividad a mi patria (¡Vaya burla hablar de patria para un exiliado!), me enteré de los acontecimientos en los campos de concentración, pero al principio no se dijo ni una palabra a próposito de las cámaras de gas o las víctimas. Al contrario, se afirmaba que los campos de concentración de Theresienstadt e incluso Buchenwald-Dora eran burdeles para prisioneros. ¡Cuántas mentiras nos contaban ya en aquella época! Y después, durante los procesos de Auschwitz, y no solamente en Nuremberg, el Profesor Martin Broszat del "Instituto de Historia Contemporánea" (Múnich) afirmaba que los famosos 6 milliones era una cifra simbólica, incluso afirmó que en los límites del Reich no habían existido las cámaras de gas utilizadas para la matanza de ser humanos en los campos de concentración. Sin embargo, unos diez años más tarde, se nos enseñaban unos edificios de cámaras de gas, que nunca hubieran existido, en Buchenwald, Dachau, Mauthausen, etc. ¡Mentiras, sólo mentiras, siempre mentiras hasta la fecha! Lo que comprendí más tarde al leer unas docenas de libros de posguerra, principalmente de judíos y antifascistas.

Además de esto, podía también testimoniar por mi propia experiencia en Rusia, puesto que durante dos años, estuve en la ciudad hospital de Porchow, donde, durante el primer invierno, había ya un riesgo de tifus por culpa de los piojos, donde las enfermerías y los primeros puestos de socorros fueron descontaminados con los llamados "KZ Gas" (campos de concentración - gas), o sea "Zyklon-B". Allí, aprendí unas estrictas medidas de prudencia en el uso de este gas letal, a pesar de que no formaba parte de las tropas encargadas de las fumigaciones. A partir de aquel momento, no tuve más remedio que de considerar TODOS los libros sobre los campos de concentración leídos hasta la fecha y mencionando las muertes por gas en el Reich como unas leyendas. Esto podría también explicar el hecho de que todos los informes sobre los campos de concentración después de 1945 son conocidos del tribunal pero nadie se atreve a hablar de ello. Pero aquí también no lleva lejos la mentira. Es extraño que, tras la desaparición de las "cámaras de gas" en los campos de concentración alemanes, nadie haya notado cómo desaparecieron los supervivientes (y ya no gaseados).

En 1988 en "Kennzeichen D", la ZDF difundía un informe sobre Babi Yar (cerca de Kiev en Ucrania, declarando que unos 36.000 judíos habían sido matados a pedradas (naturalmente) tiradas por los SS. En 1991, la Señora Kayser, de Múnich, también difundió un informe sobre este Babi Yar, pero en el cual aquellos judíos habían sido pasados por las armas y quemados en unos profundos fosos. Al preguntarle sobre esta cuestión, la Señora nos remitía a una librería en Konstanz que vendía la "Shoah en Babi Yar". El da cuando fue publicado el libro, la televisión difundía un informe de Kiev, en el cual una comisión de Ucranios presentaba sus últimos descubrimientos. Habían encontrado los restos de unos 180.000 cadáveres todos matados por orden de Staline (antes de 1941). Los Alemanes no tuvieron ninguna culpabilidad en ello. Sin embargo, por todas partes en el mundo, siguen existiendo unas estatuas del Babi Yar como testigos de los crímenes alemanes perpetrados allí. ¿Hay que creer en estos hechos, según cuenta el Profesor Broszat, a saber que hemos sido engañados sobre aquellos acontecimientos en una docena de campos de concentración? Yo, por mi parte, no puedo creer más en las declaraciones y leyendas sobre los supuestos acontecimientos ocurridos en los campos de concentración en Polonia, cualesquiera que sean su situación geográfica y su denominación.

Además, ya no creo tampoco en las recriminaciones de posguerra según las cuales nosotros, Alemanes, somos una nación a quien le gusta la guerra. Sin embargo, entre 1871 y 1914, Alemania supo mantener la paz, cuando Francia o Gran Bretaña, las democracias milagros, conquistaban la mayor parte de Africa y fundaban sus colonias en Asia. Los Estados Unidos hicieron la guerra a España y Méjico y Rusia combatió Turquía y Japón. Por este motivo, estimo que el gobierno estadounidense es bastante cínico, pues se echó encima de nosotros dos veces en este siglo, para obligarnos a madurar para la democracia; un gobierno que extermina a los indígenas y que, hasta la fecha, sigue tratando a los negros como personas de segunda categoría. No fue solamente con mis padres que aprendí a conocer a unos judíos muy amistosos y serviciales, sino también en Rusia; así en Gorki donde una profesora judía curó mi infección de los ojos y mi pleuresía. Pero también oí horrores sobre estos grupos de personas por parte de la población.

Por ejemplo, en el "London Sunday Herald" del 08.02.1920, Churchill escribía:

"Desde los días del Spartacus Weishaupt hasta Marx, Trotzki, Bela Kun, Rosa Luxembourg y Emma Goldmann, existe una conspiración mundial para destruir nuestra civilización y reconstruir la sociedad basándose sobre el desarrollo aminorado de la envidia malévola y un imposible sueño de igualdad de todos"... "Esta conspiración con su implacable explotación de todas las instituciones existentes era capaz de contraer a una pandilla de gente que no tiene ningún escrúpulo provenientes de las más grandes ciudades de Europa y América para tomar el poder en Rusia e imponerse como el dueño indiscutible de este poderoso imperio. No es necesario subrayar el papel desarrollado por los judíos ateos en el establecimiento del bolchevismo."

En el siglo 19, Samuel Johnson escribía ya: "No sé de que más hemos de tener miedo, de las calles llenas de soldados que suelen saquear o de las buhardillas llenas de escribidores que suelen mentir."

¡Hoy en día, nosotros Alemanes, tendríamos que saber, después de 1918 y 1945, QUIEN más hemos de temer!

Munich, 25 de abril de 1995.

Reinhold Elstner


----------



## abe heinsenberg (17 Feb 2021)

meter a una persona por pensar diferente en la cárcel y encima con 92 años,los que ganaron dan muestra de lo que son,no hace falta comentar nada mas


----------



## Uritorco (17 Feb 2021)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> meter a una persona por pensar diferente en la cárcel y encima con 92 años,los que ganaron dan muestra de lo que son,no hace falta comentar nada mas



Aun fue peor lo de Rudolf Hess, por ir a pedir la paz a Inglaterra los vencedores lo encarcelaron de por vida. Otro héroe.


----------



## Uritorco (10 Mar 2021)

No es el proetarra globalista Pablo Hasel, sino esta señora de 92 años quien defiende nuestra verdadera libertad.


----------



## ShellShock (10 Mar 2021)

Hijos de puta secuestraviejas. Aunque estuviese defendiendo al mismísmo Satán (que ya sé que no es así y que la historia no es la verdad, es lo que escriben los ganadores), no deja de ser una vieja de 90 y tantos años y merece que la dejen morir en paz y tranquilidad en su casa. Desde luego la rojada internacional sólo merece la destrucción.

ROJOS HIJOS DE PUTA, ALGÚN DÍA AJUSTAREMOS CUENTAS.


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Ago 2021)

Dedicada a la abuelita Ursula:


----------



## Salsa_rosa (26 Ago 2021)

Es el nuevo target de la fiscalía alemana: biegos nonagenarios.


----------



## Triyuga (26 Ago 2021)

Los nazis fueron tan hijoputas, que mataron a mas judios de los que habia...


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 508398
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Melafo cantando el Deutschland uber alles a grito pelao.


----------



## hortera (29 Ago 2021)

pones el brazo recto dos segundos y te meten 5 meses de cárcel, en Alemania, pero si los alemanes fueron a la guerra haciendo eso, millones, y ahora no se puede, no me jodas, están locos, quieren tapar su pasado metiendo en la cárcel a alguien por levantar el brazo, están como cabras, asume tu pasado, y el que lo defienda es su problema, métele una multa si quieres, como por quemar la bandera o algo así, pero estás medidas son totalmente totalitarias. Es un pueblo desquiciado, no asume su pasado y lo está llenando todo de negromoros para soportarlo, patéticos.








Cinco meses de cárcel por hacer el saludo nazi en una manifestación en Alemania


Un hombre de 34 años es condenado a cinco meses de cárcel por realizar el saludo nazi durante la manifestación ultraderechista que tuvo lugar en Ch...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Triyuga (29 Ago 2021)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Melafo cantando el Deutschland uber alles a grito pelao.


----------



## gpm (30 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Las leyes contra el "ODIO" y la Ley "MORDAZA": El triunfo de la JUDERÍA internacional en ESPAÑA.




Les ha salido regular. Pq el enaltecimiento del terrorismo, contra la religión y contra el rey se lo han comido muchos rojos.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Nov 2021)

Os puedo asegurar a todos que nuestra heroina no está vacunada con el veneno judío.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (30 Nov 2021)

Esta lo que quiere es vivir sin trabajar.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (30 Nov 2021)

igualito que en china


----------



## LMLights (23 Nov 2022)

GENIO Y FIGURA HASTA LA SEPULTURA. Ahí han dao con hueso.









ENTREVISTA A URSULA HAVERBECK - SHOCK EN ALEMANIA


ENTREVISTA A URSULA HAVERBECK - SHOCK EN ALEMANIA (subtítulos español) (HD) De Los Preceptos 12. La verdad no teme la investigación.




www.burbuja.info


----------

